# Transmisor de microondas



## MartinAriel (Ago 19, 2007)

Hola:

Necesito diseñar un oscilador controlado por tensión con una frecuencia de 1 Ghz, me gustaría que me dieran alguna idea ya que nunca e trabajado a estas fecencias.

NOTA:E buscado en internet pero es todo muy general. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2007)

Fijate en tal vez consigas algo (Lines SA 601/2/):
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/philips/194/ 

Hay un libro de National Seconductors de dispositivos de alta frecuencia, con buenas aplicaciones.

Circuitos hibridos hasta 7 GHz
http://www.endrich.com/cms/download.php?file=288/6261.pdf&name=vco


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2007)

MAX2750
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/maxim/MAX2750-MAX2752.pdf


----------

